# Man fatally shot while riding in Uber



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...hicago-shootings-violence-20180218-story.html

A man killed while riding in an Uber near Jackson Park Medical Center was among six people shot, two fatally, between Sunday and Monday mornings, authorities said.








The man, 34, was in an Uber in the 7400 block of South Stony Island Avenue in the Grand Crossing neighborhood on the South Side when someone in a tan-colored vehicle pulled up alongside him and fired shots about 2:10 a.m. Monday, police said. The man was hit in the in the neck and head and pronounced dead at nearby Jackson Park Medical Center.

About five shell casings sat on the street in between a parking lot for a Jewel Osco and a BP gas station. Officers guarded a blue sedan with a back window shot out that was parked in the emergency room area for Jackson Park Hospital.

In the other homicide, a man was found with a gunshot wound to the torso in the Lawndale neighborhood on the West Side early Monday, police said. Officers responded to the 2200 block of South Keeler Avenue about 4:20 a.m. and the man, 24, was pronounced dead on the scene. The man was arguing with a woman inside a residence when the woman shot him once in the back, police said.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...hicago-shootings-violence-20180218-story.html
> 
> A man killed while riding in an Uber near Jackson Park Medical Center was among six people shot, two fatally, between Sunday and Monday mornings, authorities said.
> 
> ...


This is more of a " BEWARE AT 2 AM " thing than an " UBER BEWARE" thing.

All " FOR HIRE" cars in Chicago should be bullet proof.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Sometimes they want to drunk yell at people from inside of my car and use my car as a shield and me as a getaway driver.

No more late shifts, thank you.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

#1 Rule....

All windows must be up...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Request cleaning fee reason why man exploded in my vehicle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> Request cleaning fee reason why man exploded in my vehicle.


Thats just terrible.
Imagine talking to your passenger one minute
Then the next minute he is shot in neck and head.

The driver did what he could.
Drove immediately to hospital.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

tragic. 

victim probably known gang member. shooter probably known gang member. just being honest. 

still tragic and fortunate driver didn't get touched.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

They weren't after the driver...8>O


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> They weren't after the driver...8>O


Someone shoot my car or my passenger
I would never assume they were Not after me !
You would be a Living Witness if nothing else.

Would be some serious escape & evasion going on.



leroy jenkins said:


> tragic.
> 
> victim probably known gang member. shooter probably known gang member. just being honest.
> 
> still tragic and fortunate driver didn't get touched.


They shoot MY passenger
They Disrespect ME and My Car.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> six people shot, two fatally, between Sunday and Monday mornings.


This shouldn't be news. Six people shot, two fatally is just another typical day in Chicago.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> This shouldn't be news. Six people shot, two fatally is just another typical day in Chicago.


Ouch


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Ouch


4500 people shot with 700 deaths for a city that has very strict gun laws. You can look at this two different ways. Either that's a lot of violence or Chicagoians are a piss poor aim. 700 out of 4500 is like 1 out of 6 1/2. A kill ratio of only 15%. That won't cut it in real world combat.

This is nothing new. Chicago is a murder city. They have a constant 700 murders a year. What has anyone done about the Chicago murders in the last 5 years?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I dont understand how this can happen in Chicago, where guns are illegal ?!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

IERide said:


> I dont understand how this can happen in Chicago, where guns are illegal ?!


I hope you're being sarcastic?

They can't search every car that comes into the city for guns and drugs.

They will come in, largely unhindered.

One can drive from just north of the Mexican boarder all the way to the United Center in Chicago and 999/1000 times they won't won't get searched.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> One can drive from just north of the Mexican boarder all the way to the United Center in Chicago and 999/1000 times they won't won't get searched.


My state use to search every car. But that was deemed racial profiling. With AZ law enforcement now having to be a bunch of wimps I just hope that you guys in the rest of the country are ready. If you think the heroin epidemic is bad now, you haven't even begin to see what's coming. Guns, especially AK's will start pouring in by the thousands to a city near you.

Sheriff Joe can't help you out anymore. He's a "racist". Let's see the take on this when people's children are overdosing on heroin or being shot in a drug deal gone bad.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> 4500 people shot with 700 deaths for a city that has very strict gun laws. You can look at this two different ways. Either that's a lot of violence or Chicagoians are a piss poor aim. 700 out of 4500 is like 1 out of 6 1/2. A kill ratio of only 15%. That won't cut it in real world combat.
> 
> This is nothing new. Chicago is a murder city. They have a constant 700 murders a year. What has anyone done about the Chicago murders in the last 5 years?


These troops would be cannon fodder with a shooting average like that.

The " ones" who walk point . . . to attract fire, discover mines, check enemy mortar range settings . . .


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Thats just terrible.
> Imagine talking to your passenger one minute
> Then the next minute he is shot in neck and head.
> 
> ...


Yeah but did he complete the trip before he went to hospital or after


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> They can't search every car that comes into the city for guns and drugs.
> They will come in, largely unhindered.
> One can drive from just north of the Mexican boarder all the way to the United Center in Chicago and 999/1000 times they won't won't get searched.


Ok thanks for the explanation - I think i understand now... 
So, basically, it's only the safe, law-abiding citizens that get disarmed and the criminals just continue to do what they've always done, which is breaking the law.. Except now the criminals get the added bonus of not having to worry about a law-abiding citizen being able to fight back or defend himself.. Got it!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

IERide said:


> Ok thanks for the explanation - I think i understand now...
> So, basically, it's only the safe, law-abiding citizens that get disarmed and the criminals just continue to do what they've always done, which is breaking the law.. Except now the criminals get the added bonus of not having to worry about a law-abiding citizen being able to fight back or defend himself.. Got it!


Correct


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Who will pay for the window and blood all over the car? Obviously not uber


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> All " FOR HIRE" cars in Chicago should be bullet proof.
> 
> Someone shoot my car or my passenger
> I would never assume they were Not after me !
> ...


A bullet proof car would probably hurt fuel efficiency a bit. I hear Trump's Limo gets less than 5 mpg.

If only we could mount one of these on our cars, rear facing for automobile defense in case of vehicle chasing us:


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

aluber1968 said:


> Who will pay for the window and blood all over the car? Obviously not uber


He could possibly lodge cleaning fees, Couldn't him?

Poor him, the driver even need psychological evaluation after all.

I doubt Uber will help out.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> 4500 people shot with 700 deaths for a city that has very strict gun laws. You can look at this two different ways. Either that's a lot of violence or Chicagoians are a piss poor aim. 700 out of 4500 is like 1 out of 6 1/2. A kill ratio of only 15%. That won't cut it in real world combat.
> 
> This is nothing new. Chicago is a murder city. They have a constant 700 murders a year. What has anyone done about the Chicago murders in the last 5 years?


I agree with you, but you got to understand that a lot of non pro gun owners, rarely get their sights adjusted or basic group and zeroing as we do in combat training. Still that is a shameful ratio in combat and in virtual combat (games), lol.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> My state use to search every car. But that was deemed racial profiling. With AZ law enforcement now having to be a bunch of wimps I just hope that you guys in the rest of the country are ready. If you think the heroin epidemic is bad now, you haven't even begin to see what's coming. Guns, especially AK's will start pouring in by the thousands to a city near you.
> 
> Sheriff Joe can't help you out anymore. He's a "racist". Let's see the take on this when people's children are overdosing on heroin or being shot in a drug deal gone bad.


Guns can't pour out of Mexico into the US because the US has way way way way way more guns AND milder gun laws than Mexico


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Guns can't pour out of Mexico into the US because the US has way way way way way more guns AND milder gun laws than Mexico


That was just a hypothetical with the AK's from Mexico, but what AZ law enforcement use to search for, before Obama made it racial profiling, was illegal contraband. You know, heroin, cocaine and meth. The three drugs that are responsible for over 50,000 American deaths per year just from the use. The indirect deaths from robbing drug dealers, gang drug turf wars, home invasions, HIV/Hepatitis from dirty needles make the death rate much higher.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That was just a hypothetical with the AK's from Mexico, but what AZ law enforcement use to search for, before Obama made it racial profiling, was illegal contraband. You know, heroin, cocaine and meth. The three drugs that are responsible for over 50,000 American deaths per year just from the use. The indirect deaths from robbing drug dealers, gang drug turf wars, home invasions, HIV/Hepatitis from dirty needles make the death rate much higher.


Ah.... all the crude 18th century crap

Makes you wonder if giving the masses free access (for market prices) to clean pharmaceutical Dilaudid and Adderall wouldn't happen to be a lot more effective


----------



## SEAMT (Jan 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Thats just terrible.
> Imagine talking to your passenger one minute
> Then the next minute he is shot in neck and head.
> 
> ...


Crazy and glad the driver did the right thing and try to help out his passenger as best he could. Just terrible


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SEAMTech said:


> Crazy and glad the driver did the right thing and try to help out his passenger as best he could. Just terrible


Right for the dead-anyway passenger aint necessarily at all right by driver's kids/mom/hamster/whoever

Bodyguards and EMTs cost a ton of money for a reason...

Don't get hurt or killed standing up protecting some wannabe gangsta from other wannabe gangstas.

Young girl against rapey punks, MAYBE... but not this.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

IERide said:


> Ok thanks for the explanation - I think i understand now...
> So, basically, it's only the safe, law-abiding citizens that get disarmed and the criminals just continue to do what they've always done, which is breaking the law.. Except now the criminals get the added bonus of not having to worry about a law-abiding citizen being able to fight back or defend himself.. Got it!


It's funny how people don't take into account the fact that should we ban guns in the US, that Mexico would step up production and smuggle to the US on a grand scale.


----------

